# Aster berkshire on Ebay



## Nicholas Savatgy (Dec 17, 2008)

If i had a little extra cash this beast would be on my buy list for shore.............

http://cgi.ebay.com/Aster-NKP-Berks...162097?pt=Model_RR_Trains&hash=item3f06270cb1 


Of course i'd have to convert it to a sparkie......... 


This is really something USA, Aristo or AML needs to look into.. Very cool locomotive indeed.


----------



## NTCGRR (Jan 2, 2008)

Very nice, wrong scale tho!!!!!!!!


----------



## JEFF RUNGE (Jan 2, 2008)

Yes Marty, it is in 1:32 the correct scale model size, not the 1:29 toy train size. hehe


----------



## iceclimber (Aug 8, 2010)

funny thing about this whole 1:32 versus 1:29 is that it really is no longer true that the 1:29 is a toy train style. Take a look at AMLs K4 in 1:29th. Not really a toy looking train in my opinion. So what do people who buy 1:20 engines do?


----------



## Dr Rivet (Jan 5, 2008)

Ice 

What do you mean "what do people who buy 1:20 engines do?". 1:20.3 scale is 15mm/ft, so 45mm track gauge is correct for three foot narrow gauge. So it is the PROPER scale / track gauge combination for 45mm [Ga 1] track. We take our engines out, tune them up, and run them. 

10mm/ft [1:30.1] and 3/8in/ft [1:32] have been used for live steam locomotives on gauge 1 far longer than the electric locos of the major 1:29 manufacturers. That is why there is such a lag in the market; not to mention that live steam is a niche hobby compared to garden railroading in general. The market is NOT very large. Production runs of only 75-150 locomotives are typical, and runs of less than 50 are not unusual. LOTS of investment for a high risk and only modest return on investment.


----------



## NTCGRR (Jan 2, 2008)

The issue of "gauge" of track comes up more than the size of rail. 
I finally got into steam engines when they came out with big monster engines. I don't like girly named engines. 
its a joke...


----------



## steamtom1 (Jan 2, 2008)

Jeff,

We never refer to our trains as "_toys_[/b]", except, of course, when we are trying to carry them on a commercial aircraft.


----------



## aceinspp (Jan 2, 2008)

Nick: Thats a steal compared to the one advertised else ware for $7800. Go for it. It's only money







. Later RJD


----------



## Charles (Jan 2, 2008)

Posted By NTCGRR on 03 Jan 2011 07:41 PM 
The issue of "gauge" of track comes up more than the size of rail. 
I finally got into steam engines when they came out with big monster engines. I don't like girly named engines. 
its a joke... 
Marty
I guess your day to join the ranks of live steam has arrived- "manly related" names that could do a man's day of work on the rails:

Big Boy
Challenger
Allegheny (origin of the word a kin to calling the Mississippi ol man river or mountain man- a stretch... for the big Allegheny mountains) 

Garratt

Then there are the more former British named engines:
Sir Nigel
King George
Flying Scotsman

and the French loco that pulled the Orient express

André _Chapelon_'s 231 Pacific _locomotive_


----------



## aceinspp (Jan 2, 2008)

Only problem is Marty had a LS and got rid of it.







. So now he has to hunt one up for this years rally. He will probably dump battery for the LS system







Later RJD


----------



## ConrailRay (Jan 2, 2008)

He will probably dump battery for the LS system 

That's what I recently did  Well all the modern stuff is in boxes now. Maybe my future yard will be able to accommodate all of it! 

-Ray 

btw, if you want to buy the Berk and convert it, I might be interested in the live steam insides


----------



## Nicholas Savatgy (Dec 17, 2008)

Posted By aceinspp on 04 Jan 2011 01:59 PM 
Nick: Thats a steal compared to the one advertised else ware for $7800. Go for it. It's only money







. Later RJD


----------



## aceinspp (Jan 2, 2008)

You got to slow them trains down Nick.







Later RJD


----------

